# BDA 380 in Nickel - I really need some advice - Thanks



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

I have an opportunity to buy a LNIB Browning BDA in 380 with the nickel finish. I used to own a blued version years ago and remember how much I regret selling it.



I know it's basically a modified Beretta (enclosed slide), but It was a beautiful gun.



Anyway, back to the really reason for the post. The firearm I'm looking at has magazine bases that are black with nickel bodies. They are not Mecgar's but while this example is a late model (discontinued in 1996-1997), I never remember ever seeing them with black bases, always nickel.



Is this just a late release, or am I looking at regular Cheetah Beretta mags?



Thanks for your help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I dunno, but all the Beretta mags I've ever seen have the typical "PB" "made in Italy stamped on them". They may be Mec-Gar magazines as well, especially if they don't have the PB stamped on them. Perhaps not original but either way Beretta or Mec_Gar magazines are as good or better than the factory mags, or perhaps were made by one of the two.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

For the "blued" (black) Beretta, the mags are a black finish as well as the bases. Haven't seen a shiny-style mag listed, but that may not mean much. Brownell's Big Book O'Parts only lists one part number for the mag, so I'd assume there is only one finish in OEM mags. So all with black bases, I guess, too.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Also found this: (U.S.A. Brand) magazine; .BROWNING BDA 380 CAL 1150080 Magazine, .380 ACP, Stainless, New (U.S.A. Brand) $29.25


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wanna know why we're worried about magazine baseplate colors? Did you get the BDA? Love them, and have had and used one for 30+ years. BDA and Beretta 84 mags are interchangeable as I have both.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> I wanna know why we're worried about magazine baseplate colors? Did you get the BDA? Love them, and have had and used one for 30+ years. BDA and Beretta 84 mags are interchangeable as I have both.


I read it as a question of authenticity, as opposed to cheaper aftermarket. But I may be wrong.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

if the mag was made by Mec -Gar you're good to go, you always can have the base plate hard chrome


----------

